# Carlton Dry Fusion



## joshuahardie (11/1/08)

Here we go again.

Found this at the local bottle shop, it must be damn new as it is not even detailed on the Carlton website. But a pic is attached. I knew this was going to be bad but I still tried it anyway. Similar to the new Miller Chill that is available, but I think the Miller product is better.

The colour is very vey pale, almost cider in colour. It is very crystal clear and almost spritzy. Head is short lived to non existant. Same with the malt and hops flavour.

It is so difficult to class this as a beer. It simply does not even come close to tasting like one. The lime notes, really overpower this brew rather than compliment it. I cannot say that I could actually taste the salt in the beer, but at this stage of the taste I had basically chucked in the towel.

I found it to have a flavour somewhat like a weak lemon lime and bitters, and if i ever have one of these again I might put bitters in it, to add some flavour.

I was terribly dissapointed, but marketing being marketing, I am sure this will push some deserving beer out of bottle shop shelves and will probably walk out the door.

I know I should not of expected much, but disspointed is the nicest thing I can say about it.

Cheers Josh


----------



## oldbugman (11/1/08)

Forgive them father for they know not what they do.


----------



## brettprevans (11/1/08)

:icon_vomit: why buy a 6pack of it? single stubbie tester next time.

terrible shame that. I went to town on a mate who bought miller chill and proceeded to tell me that its tasted good and kept trying to convionce me of that. yuk. 

Its ashame you cant just dryhop the bejesus out of these beers and give them some flavour once youve bought them

I Wonder why Thirstyboy didnt give us a heads up on the new CUB product?


----------



## joshuahardie (11/1/08)

citymorgue2 said:


> :icon_vomit: why buy a 6pack of it? single stubbie tester next time.



That is just a stock photo from another website, I just bought a single for 'review purposes'

Don't worry I had a few HB's to get some taste in my mouth afterwards :icon_cheers:


----------



## joshuahardie (11/1/08)

Oh I also forgot to mention that half way through my glass i added 0.6ml of the cascade iso-hop from craft brewer to try and spark it up a bit.

Did bugger all. oh well. I tried.


----------



## Lukes (11/1/08)

These "Malternatives" look like a new trend with young drinkers and will be a popular drink for the remaining summer, so it makes sense that C.U.B. will want a market share hence probably the rush to get it out there.
Mixing syrup with beer has a fair bit of history so it's not a new thing just a new market.
Does it have a % of lime juice or lime flavor as that would kill the foam.
Is it 4.9 alc or a mid strength and is it more expensive than a normal CUB 6 pack.

- Luke


----------



## Darren (11/1/08)

What does it say on the six pack? Natural ????, is it lime?

cheers

darren


----------



## joshuahardie (11/1/08)

Lukes said:


> These "Malternatives" look like a new trend with young drinkers and will be a popular drink for the remaining summer, so it makes sense that C.U.B. will want a market share hence probably the rush to get it out there.
> Mixing syrup with beer has a fair bit of history so it's not a new thing just a new market.
> Does it have a % of lime juice or lime flavor as that would kill the foam.
> Is it 4.9 alc or a mid strength and is it more expensive than a normal CUB 6 pack.
> ...



It is still full strength but it is low carb. So I would say it is exactly the same as the Carlton Dry
I did not pay enough attendtion to the label to see if there is a % of lime juice, or if it is real, or just a flavour. 
I can't even remember what i paid for it.


----------



## bagnol (11/1/08)

It's obvious the CUB marketing department called it "Carlton Dry Fusion", because they thought that "Watered Down Shandy" wouldn't sell.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (11/1/08)

Gak, these things are horrible.

But... get used to it, these things are the next big thing, beers that dont taste like beer, not even like megabrewed beer. Got to try and catch up with the R2D market dontchaknow. Brace yourself for more of this twaddle.

Mind you Monteiths Raddler is a truly horrible, completely overpowered by lime drop that tastes nothing like beer, but its from a micro-brewery so nobody cracks a wobbly about it.

The worst thing is that if this puss is a success, I'll probably have to help make it.... oh the shame. But then again... think of the overtime 

Thirsty


----------



## geoff_tewierik (11/1/08)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Mind you Monteiths Raddler is a truly horrible, completely overpowered by lime drop that tastes nothing like beer, but its from a micro-brewery so nobody cracks a wobbly about it.



Got a female Kiwi friend who loves this stuff - tried it once, got tasting notes somewhere, just another different beer.


----------



## PostModern (11/1/08)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Mind you Monteiths Raddler is a truly horrible, completely overpowered by lime drop that tastes nothing like beer, but its from a micro-brewery so nobody cracks a wobbly about it.



It is foul. I tried one in NZ. That was more than enough. I also tried Mac's Winter Warmer... flavoured with cardomum... more like abused with more cardomum than hops... both shocking flavoured beers from micros. Not that Monteiths is exactly a mico. Aren't they a Dominion subsidiary?


----------



## tangent (11/1/08)

Yeah that Raddler is weird. Almost like a ginger beer in a weird bitey kinda way.


----------



## Snow (11/1/08)

citymorgue2 said:


> :icon_vomit: I went to town on a mate who bought miller chill and proceeded to tell me that its tasted good and kept trying to convionce me of that. yuk.



Ok,

I'm going to stick my neck out and say that I actually liked the Miller "Chelata?" or whaterver it's called and would actually buy it again. I am very suspicious of any of these sorts of products, but the Miller was so weird I just had to try it so I could bag it to all my mates. It might have been the fact that I had been doing some work around the house and had worked up a decent sweat, but I have to say I found the Miller very refreshing and quite tasty in a weird kind of way. I had tried standard Miller before and hated it as much as carlton cold, so I was very surprised. But, there ya go!

Cheers - Snow


----------



## sluggerdog (11/1/08)

I tried the miller one before xmas, I haven't bought again however I would drink it if it was up on offer.

As long as you don't think of it as beer as it clearly doesn't taste anything like beer but it's not too bad for a R2D. I'd compare it to all those vodka R2D bottles out there.


----------



## n00ch (11/1/08)

The current Monteiths Summer Ale is very ordinary as well. Well might be ok if it was a ginger beer.... Ginger is pretty much all I get with it.

And what is with the Doppelbock Winter ALE?

Monteiths is now owned by DB Brewies so not really a micro in my books.

Sorry a bit of topic I know.

Cheers


----------



## tangent (11/1/08)

I'll be as brave as Snow and admit, i bought a carton of Chills and drank the lot. I didn't want a toffee malt hop bomb, just a swillable beer, and that they are. I love limes and for once this didn't taste like fake lime cordial. There wasn't any malt flavour but I wasn't expecting any.
I'm guessing that if it isn't a zillion IBU's and chewy, you guys wouldn't like any commercial beers though? h34r:


----------



## bigfridge (11/1/08)

n00ch said:


> And what is with the Doppelbock Winter ALE?



Mitch,

'Bock' just means strong - doppelbock is double strrength. In Germany Dopplebocks are lagers (as that is what they brew) but there is nothing stopping it being an Ale elsewhere.

Dave


----------



## n00ch (11/1/08)

Cheers Dave that makes much more sense then.

I only ever had the understanding of bocks being lagers and in all the readings I have done on them never really thought about them being ales as they always seem to refer to the use of lager yeasts. 

Thanks


----------



## 0M39A (11/1/08)

dont even think of things like this as being a beer at all.

think of it more as a malt liquer, as thats practically what it is.


----------



## axl (11/1/08)

The new Morgans Chairmans selection Mexican Cerveza is a copy of this style. It's got the whole Lime flavour throughout. I have brewed it and am still trying to get through it (3 months). Not my "cup of tea(beer)"
I think it has been popularized for the whole "yuppie" (try-hard) market. IMO beer & Citris should not be combined. Leave the Lime or lemon or whatever out of it and drinkers, stop kidding yourselves and get over it!


----------



## tangent (11/1/08)

tell that to a few million Corona drinkers


----------



## bigfridge (11/1/08)

n00ch said:


> Cheers Dave that makes much more sense then.
> 
> I only ever had the understanding of bocks being lagers and in all the readings I have done on them never really thought about them being ales as they always seem to refer to the use of lager yeasts.
> 
> Thanks



Mitch,

After I hit the send button I read the review of this beer by Greg Ray in last Sat herald and it seems the beer is very lager like and not very strong.

Another case of marketing driving the brewery.

Dave


----------



## InCider (11/1/08)

I had one last night in a club and took it back. The barman took it back as he pointed me in that direction. And they had Leffe and a Kiek there...had a couple of them to get the taste out of my mouth.

Like you tangent, I love limes, but it wasn't for me at the time.

InCider.


----------



## axl (11/1/08)

tangent said:


> tell that to a few million Corona drinkers


Ok
Corona drinkers, STOP KIDDING YOURSELVES!!


----------



## goatherder (11/1/08)

bigfridge said:


> Mitch,
> 
> After I hit the send button I read the review of this beer by Greg Ray in last Sat herald and it seems the beer is very lager like and not very strong.
> 
> ...




Not only not very strong (6% avb) but not very good. Don't waste your time. Not as bad as the Radler though...


----------



## n00ch (11/1/08)

> Not only not very strong (6% avb) but not very good. Don't waste your time. Not as bad as the Radler though...



Yes if it is like most of the other Monteith beers currently available I won't be wasting my time.


----------



## PostModern (11/1/08)

bigfridge said:


> 'Bock' just means strong



I thought it meant "billy-goat"? :unsure:


----------



## brettprevans (24/2/13)

Went to a friend of the missus place yesterday. I wasnt going to drink even though he was supplying beer. The beer was Cartlon fusion . Unfortunately I got handed one and drank it to be polite. Most fkn dusgusting thing ive tasted. It was almost insipid. Weird 'LIME' taste, watery. I struggled to finish it. Awful. Just awful. Then thankfully someone handed me some megaswill asian beer with numbers. Wasnt 666 or anything but at least it was cold and bland like you expect it to be.


----------

